# eigene Verantwortung - Mündigkeit



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

Hallo all,

ich trau mich kaum, aber tu es doch *lach*
als Newbie und dann gleich ein eigener Thread.

In den letzten Stunden habe ich mich hier umgesehen, vieles gelesen, manches auch mit Kopfschütteln. Warum?

Wenn ich ohne nach links oder rechts zu sehen über die Straße gehe und von einem Auto erfasst werde, verletzt werde, im Krankenhaus liege, bekomme ich garantiert irgendwann die Ansage: Das nächste mal passt Du aber bessser auf! Völlig klar, es wird mir unterstellt, ich müßte mich ja mit Verkehrsregeln auskennen.

Viel schlimmer! Ich will Auto fahren. Wie jetzt? Ich muss eine Prüfung machen?

Was ich sagen will, niemand käme auf die Idee, den Anbieter der Strassen zu verklagen, weil mir Leid geschehen! (Oder besser, kommt bestimmt noch!)

Niemand käme auf die Idee, einen Automobilhersteller zu verklagen, weil mit einem von ihm hergestellten Auto z.B. ein Einbruch verübt worden ist.

Anders in der Telekommunikation. Eine Branche, die reguliert wird!
Was nichts anderes heißt, dass die Spielregeln festgelegt sind, Geld nur nach diesen Spielregeln verdient werden kann. Punkt!

Jeder kann ins Internet! Toll! Und das ohne völlig unbedarft, weil verantwortlich ist ja der Netzbetreiber! Der Netzbetreiber, der ob nur per Durchleitung oder sebst vermietet immer für die Seriosität des Serviceanbieters gerade stehen soll! Und das, obwohl die Regulierungsbehörde mit der Regstrierung der Rufnummer die Rechtmäßigkeit anerkennt, dann mit der Aberkennung den Netzbetreiber vor wirtschaftliche und juristische Probleme stellt.

Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie ist doch jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich. Manchmal ist das gar das nicht ausreichend, da muss ich vor Gericht mit Anwalt erscheinen!

Ihr könnt maulen, widersprechen, kein Thema, aber wenn ihr Veränderung wollt, setzt die Politik unter Druck!

excideuil


----------



## Rex Cramer (26 Mai 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Viel schlimmer! Ich will Auto fahren. Wie jetzt? Ich muss eine Prüfung machen?


Das wäre was nettes. Prüfungen für Dialerdrücker, -betreiber und -anbieter. Tests, die die charakterliche Festigkeit und Geeignetheit unter Beweis stellen. *lach*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt maulen, widersprechen, kein Thema, aber wenn ihr Veränderung wollt, setzt die Politik unter Druck!


Und was dann? Dann passiert, was jetzt passiert?


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr könnt maulen, widersprechen, kein Thema, aber wenn ihr Veränderung wollt, setzt die Politik unter Druck!l



Nicht nötig,wenn die Rechtsprechung unter gegebener Rechtslage weiter so entscheidet, wie sie entscheidet.
Du siehst, Dein Tipp ist nicht nötig.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich denke nicht, dass jeder wirklich für sich selbst verantwortlich sein kann und muss. Was ist mit alleinerziehenden Müttern, oder mit alten Menschen, usw. Die sind auch nicht immer in der Lage, alleinverantwortlich durch die Welt zu maschieren. Nein, ich glaube einfach, Dein Anspruch an den Einzelnen ist generell falsch. Zwar will ich hier nicht einer Vollkaskomentalität das Wort reden; reguliert und gesteuert werden muss meiner Meinung nach aber in jedem Fall.

Womit wir beim Thema wären. Gerade wer dieses Forum hier aufmerksam liest, wird feststellen, dass die Schattenseite der so genannten Eigenverantwortlichkeit Abzocke und Betrug sind. Und das muss und darf kein Rechtsstaat einfach hinnehmen. Auch wenn das viele nicht mehr gerne hören mögen; eine völlig freie Marktwirtschaft ohne Regulierung wird die Schwachen schädigen und letztlich erdrücken. Wer diese darwinistische Weltsicht hat, soll das aber dann bitte auch so sagen.

Viele Grüße

Torsten


----------



## Rex Cramer (26 Mai 2004)

Da stecken doch ein paar sehr interessante Aspekte in den Überlegungen des Gastes drin. Wenn ich auf die Straße gehe, kann ich mich ja auch drauf verlassen, dass gewisse Dinge funktionieren, wie sie funktionieren: Es kommt niemand auf die Idee, heute mal nur auf der linken Spur zur Arbeit zu fahren und niemand kommt auf die Idee, sich überreguliert zu fühlen, weil er das weder will, noch darf. Warum? Die Autos sind ja auch irgendwie konform: Sie haben vier Räder, Gas und Bremse, habe eine gewisse Breite und müssen bestimmten Überprüfungen standhalten. Automobilhersteller haben ein brennendes Interesse an der Sicherheit ihres Vehikels. Niemand kommt auf die Idee, ein 5 Meter Breites Fahrzeug bauen zu müssen, damit alle in der ersten Reihe sitzen können und keiner denkt sich, dass es doch mal was anderes wäre, einen PKW zu bauen, in dem der Fahrer hinten links statt vorne sitzt.

Der Straßenverkehr hat gegenüber dem Datenverkehr seine Wildwestphase schon lange überwunden. Zwar wird auch der reguliert und reglementiert, jedoch wird das heute mit einer Selbstverständlichkeit hingenommen, dass niemand auf die alberne Idee kommt, nach Überregulierung zu schreien. Spätestens, wenn der Schreihals unterm nächsten Auto liegt, das ihn vom Bürgersteig geholt hat und der erste Passant ihm nochmal in die Rippen tritt, weil er nicht aufgepasst hat, würde ihm klar werden, dass die Gesetze, die ein Miteinander im Straßenverkehr ermöglichen doch ganz schön sinnvoll sind.

Ob der Automobilhersteller mit dem Dialeranbieter vergleichbar ist? Ick wees et nich... Es soll ja Automobilhersteller in Deutschland geben, die aufgrund von erkannten Sicherheitsmängeln ihre Fahrzeuge zur Nachbesserung in die Werkstatt zurückgerufen haben. Ich halte das für eine beispielhafte Form von Verbraucherschutz (genau wie Imagepflege). Er könnte ja auch darauf kalkulieren, dass die Mängel seine Kundschaft zum früheren Neuwagenkauf bewegen. Oder bewegt den Automobilhersteller die Angst davor, das nächste Vehikel des Kunden könne ein anderes Emblem tragen, zu diesem Schritt?

In der schönen neuen Welt des Internet ist das alles leider noch ein wenig unrund, das Geben und Nehmen noch nicht so sauber eingespielt. Hier wollen die Netzbetreiber, die Dialeranbieter und -bewerber zwar auf Vater Staats Datenstraßen den unbedarften Kunden das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen, aber an Vater Staats Vorgaben möchte man sich nicht halten. Muss man auch nicht, schließlich tut so eine kleine Indiskretion überhaupt nicht weh. Hier bin ich Dialeranbieter, hier darf ich sein. Nur hier kann ich sinngemäß auch das zwanzigste Mal auf die heiße Herdplatte packen und meine Taschen sind immer noch voll. Warum auch nicht? Warum sollte es mein Problem sein, wenn ich meine Zahlungsplattform mit Vorliebe an subversive Elemente vermiete? Eines der neueren Urteile bringt es ziemlich sauber auf den Punkt:



> Der Bundesgerichtshof hat in der vorzitierten Entscheidung zweifelsfrei festgestellt, dass der Netzanbieter, der die Nutzen aus einem von ihm mitveranlassten missbrauchsanfälligen System zieht, in angemessener Weise auch die Risiken des Missbrauchs zu tragen hat, die Kunden nicht zu vertreten haben.



Wer so eine Scheiße auf die Straße, also in den Verkehr bringt, muss diese Bürde wohl oder Übel mit den Geprellten teilen.

Mein persönliches Fazit: An der richtigen Stelle tut es offensichtlich noch nicht weh genug....


----------



## Rechenknecht (26 Mai 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Straßenverkehr hat gegenüber dem Datenverkehr seine Wildwestphase schon lange überwunden. Zwar wird auch der reguliert und reglementiert, jedoch wird das heute mit einer Selbstverständlichkeit hingenommen, dass niemand auf die alberne Idee kommt, nach Überregulierung zu schreien. Spätestens, wenn der Schreihals unterm nächsten Auto liegt, das ihn vom Bürgersteig geholt hat und der erste Passant ihm nochmal in die Rippen tritt, weil er nicht aufgepasst hat, würde ihm klar werden, dass die Gesetze, die ein Miteinander im Straßenverkehr ermöglichen doch ganz schön sinnvoll sind.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Sehr gute Analyse und ein wirklich passender Vergleich. Es gab hier schon des öfteren diese Diskussion über die Mündigkeit der Internetbenutzer. Nach diesem Post sollte dieses Thema abschließend geklärt sein. 
 :bussi:


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Mai 2004)

an den total anonymen  Stänkerer,

es war  vorhersehbar, daß mal wieder einer  von den" selber schuld" Protagonisten hier seinen
 Schwachsinn abgelassen hat. Die Vorredner haben alles was dazu zu sagen ist  geschrieben,
 daher nur noch ein Zusatz, es ist eine der perfidesten Methoden Opfer zum Täter zu erklären. 
Die Arroganz, mit der  sich hier den Schwachen gegenüber sich in Pose gesetzt wird, 
paßt ausgezeichnet zu dem Turbokapitalismus, der heute in allen Variationen propagiert und exerziert  wird.
Nimm was du kriegen kannst und trampel alles über den Haufen, selber schuld, wer nicht aus dem Weg geht
oder  sich ein paar Bodyguards zulegt.  

cp


----------



## BenTigger (26 Mai 2004)

Wobei noch anzumerken währe, wenn z.B. Mercedes plötzlich ein Auto rausbringt, das sporadisch mal beim nach rechts lenken aber nach links fährt, würde Mercedes aber jede Menge Schadensersatzklagen bekommen.
Das zum Argument, keiner verklagt die Autohersteller, wenn da ein Fußgänger unters Auto gerät. 
Denn leider verhält sich so mancher PC mit einem Dialer wie ein Auto, das beim gewollten rechtsabbiegen aber nach links fährt


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Mai 2004)

torgrem schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Auch wenn das viele nicht mehr gerne hören mögen; eine völlig freie Marktwirtschaft ohne Regulierung wird die Schwachen schädigen und letztlich erdrücken.  ...


Richtig, es gibt keine regulierungsfreie Zone. Die Frage ist, wer die Regeln bestimmt, die Starken ohne Rücksicht auf die Interessen der weniger Starken. Das wäre das Gesetz des Dschungels mit Fressen und Gefressen werden.
Ist das eine wünschbare Option?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

So weit weg,  ist der Vergleich doch nicht .

Beim PKW giebt es eine Zulassungsstelle .
Das Nummernschild ist der Dialerhashwert 

Die erforderlichen TÜV /ASU Untersuchung fehlt noch.
Aber das machen derzeit noch ehrenamtliche Prüfer.

Nur wie lange noch  0 bis sie zum Amt müssen


----------



## Antidialer (26 Mai 2004)

Irgendwann wird aber diese Politik den Dialeranbietern zum Verhängnis. Ich kenne niemanden in meinem Bekanntenkreis, der Dialer noch als praktisches Zahlungsmittel betrachtet. Im Gegenteil, überall werden Dialer nur noch als Bedrohung gesehen. Bei der Einrichtung eines Internetzugangs steht schon lange der Schutz vor Dialern im Vordergrund, erst weit dahinter steht der Schutz vor Viren und Würmern. 

Leider ist im Moment ein Schutz vor Dialern kaum komplett möglich. Zwar kann ich bei meinem Telefonanbieter die Mehrwertnummern sperren lassen, aber schon die Sperre der Auslandsnummern kann durch Vorstellen einer 010 Nummer ausgehebelt werden. Den meisten Verbrauchern ist das aber nicht bewusst. 

Solange, bis die Politik aufwacht und vorschreibt, das bei sämtlichen Telefonanschlüssen sowohl sämtliche Mehrwertnummern als auch sämtliche außereuropäischen Rufnummern per Default umgehungssicher vorgesperrt sind und nur per schriftlichen Antrag des Anschlussinhabers freigeschaltet werden, hilft nur lückenlose Aufklärung. Im Moment ist ein 100%iger Schutz nur durch Linux, DSL oder einen Hardware


----------



## RAS (26 Mai 2004)

Es gibt einen Grund dafür, warum der Strassenverkehr funktioniert: Ordnungsbehörden und Polizei setzen die vorhandenen Regelungen durch.  

Hartnäckig hält sich das Gerücht, der Dialermarkt sei bis zur  Neufassung des TKG im August letzten Jahres ein rechtsfreier Raum gewesen. Tatsächlich gab und gibt es aber eine völlig ausreichende Vielzahl von Regelungen (vgl. nur §§ 312 ff. BGB, BGB-InfoVO, PangV, TDG u.a.). Solange diese aber nicht von der zuständigen Ordnungsbehörde durchgesetzt werden, wird der Dialermarkt "Wild-West"-Terrain bleiben. 

Eine Vielzahl mehr oder weniger durchdachter Neuregelungen ändert daran nichts. Vielmehr wird auf Verbraucher- und Anbieterseite Rechtsunsicherheit geschaffen: Welcher Laie ist nicht davon eingeschüchtert, wenn ihm die DTAG mitteilt, der Verbindungen seien von einem ordnungsgemäß registrierten Dialer geschaffen worden, von dessen Rechtsmäßigkeit daher ausgegangen werden müsse. Verwirrung auf Anbieterseite schafft z.B. das LG Mannheim, wenn es zu Recht annimmt, die geforderte dreimalige OK-Eingabe führe den Verbraucher in die Irre.


----------



## excideuil (26 Mai 2004)

"Wenn ich auf die Straße gehe, kann ich mich ja auch drauf verlassen, dass gewisse Dinge funktionieren, wie sie funktionieren"

Das kann ich tun, wenn ich mich denn auskenne und mich selbst an die Spielregeln halte! Was mich aber zur eigenen Sicherheit nicht davon abhalten sollte, damit zu rechnen, dass es ein anderer nicht tut, sprich ich muss mit Fehlern anderer rechnen. Nicht nur mit Fehlern, sondern auch mit Betrugsversuchen, wie manche bewußt herbei geführten Unfälle belegen. Niemand käme in dem Zusammenhang auf die Idee, den Anbieter der Strasse zu verklagen.

"Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe!"  ein kluger Rechtsgrundsatz, der nichts anderes bedeutet, dass ich nicht den unwissenden spielen kann, wenn ich eine Straftat begangen habe.

Es heißt aber auch, dass wenn ich nicht aufpasse, ich ein zu teures Auto, eine falsche Geldanlage oder einen Sohn oder Tochter an der Backe habe, die ich bis 27 durchfüttern muss, weil er/sie zu faul ist, für sich selbst zu sorgen, weil sie die Gesetzte kennen.

Ich kann doch nicht erwarten, dass stets und ständig eine Amme (und das vielleicht noch kostenlos!)um mich ist, die mich vor den Risiken des Lebens bewahrt.

Wo soll denn der Verbraucherschutz Made in USA hinführen? Doch wohl nur dahin, dass bestimmte Dienstleistungen/Produkte nicht mehr angeboten werden, weil es eben keinen Sinn macht, ein Produkt für 50 Cent anzubieten, der Hersteller aber einen mehrseitigen Beipackzettel beilegen muss, auf dem verzeichnet ist, was man mit dem Produkt nicht tun sollte, weil sich ja irgendein Verbraucher hinstellen kann und sagt: "Das habe ich nicht gewußt, das hat mir keiner gesagt!" und klagt!

Niemand käme auf die Idee, seine Wohnung, sein Haus, sein Auto unverschlossen zu lassen. Logisch, sagt sich jeder, ich könnte ja beklaut werden! Mal vom verloreren Versicherungsschutz ganz abgesehen!

Komisch, im Internet soll das plötzlich nicht gelten? Da soll/muss ein anderer für meine Sicherheit sorgen?

Keine Frage, Betrügern muss das Handwerk gelegt werden, aber alle, die die totale Sicherheit wollen, werden letztendlich nur erreichen, dass die totale Kontrolle über uns hereinbricht!

Klasse Aussicht!

excideuil


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Mai 2004)

excideuil schrieb:
			
		

> "Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe!"  ein kluger Rechtsgrundsatz,
> der nichts anderes bedeutet, dass ich nicht den unwissenden spielen kann, wenn ich eine Straftat begangen habe.



Das schlägt dem Fass den Boden ins Gesicht, damit wird so ziemlich alles auf den Kopf gestellt.
Hier  wird den hier Hilfe Suchenden unterstellt, sie hätten strafbare Handlungen begangen.

Mit diesem abstrusen Unfug  hat sich der o.s , der mit Sicherheit mit dem hetzenden Anonymous
identisch ist, aus der Ebene der Diskussionsfähigkeit begeben. Auch durch mehrfaches 
Wiederholen dieser absurden Thesen wird das Ganze nicht sinnvoller  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

excideuil schrieb die über Grenzen seiner Weltanschauung:



> Es heißt aber auch, dass wenn ich nicht aufpasse, ich ein zu teures Auto, eine falsche Geldanlage oder einen Sohn oder Tochter an der Backe habe, die ich bis 27 durchfüttern muss, weil er/sie zu faul ist, für sich selbst zu sorgen, weil sie die Gesetzte kennen.



Au Backe!


----------



## sascha (26 Mai 2004)

Die Diskussion um das ausgewogene Verhältnis von Verbruacherschutz und Überregulierung ist wohl so alt wie das Internet selbst. Daher sehe ich _eigentlich_ keinen Anlass, dies hier schon wieder zu thematisieren. Daher von mir nur so viel:

Die Dialerthematik zeigt Augen genau, was Sache ist. Das Zahlungsmittel Dialer lief zunächst einige Monate ganz gut, war neu und - auch deshalb - nicht reguliert. Prompt erkannten Abzocker die gesetzlichen Lücken (besser: den Mangel an Regelungen) und nutzten dies aus - für Abzocke, Betrug und Missbrauch. Der Gesetzgeber sah noch eine Zeitlang zu, erkannte dann den Handlungsbedarf und schritt ein. Jetzt gibt es Regelungen und die "Geschäftsleute" des Business suchen prompt  erneut nach Lücken und Möglichkeiten, die Regelungen zu umgehen oder für sich auszulegen. Gleichzeitig beginnt das Gejammere, dass in Deutschland überreglementiert werde.

In den kommenden Monaten wird der Gesetzgeber erneut reagieren und weitere Regelungen erlassen, weil die Abzockversuche zwar eingedämmt, aber nicht gestoppt werden konnten. Dann wird das Gejammere noch lauter werden. Und die schwarzen Schafe werden sich bitterst beschweren, dass alles überreglementiert sei. Dass Sie dafür die Ursache waren, werden und wollen sie nicht kapieren - weil sie Ursache und Wirkung verwechseln...


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Mai 2004)

Lass man, cp, es gibt immer Personen, die meinen, ein Kind ginge freiwillig in jedem Fall mit 16 arbeiten und würde spätestens mit 20 die Rente der Eltern aufpäppeln - freiwillig natürlich!

Der alte politische Streit, wieviel Verbraucherschutz nötig und wieviel freie Markwirtschaft möglich sind, hat uns eine breitgefächerte Parteienlandschaft und umfangreiche Pressepublikationen gebracht. Einigkeit ist hierdurch natürlich nicht erreicht worden, was ja auch gar nicht sein muss.

Manche wollen hat die echte freie Marktwirtschaft - machen wir diese im Internet auf, wird nicht mehr viel kostenfreies zu erhalten sein - aber auch kaum mehr jemand freiwillig darin surfen.

Andere wollen 100%igen Verbraucherschutz - dann werden diejenigen Seiten verschwinden, die heute nur mit dem hier einschlägigen Zahlungsmittel erreichbar sind.

Entscheide jeder selbst, ob er eine dieser beiden Radikalpositionen innehaben möchte oder sich dem denkschwereren Graubereich dazwischen zuordnet.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

> Mit diesem abstrusen Unfug hat sich der o.s , der mit Sicherheit mit dem hetzenden Anonymous
> identisch ist, aus der Ebene der Diskussionsfähigkeit begeben. Auch durch mehrfaches
> Wiederholen dieser absurden Thesen wird das Ganze nicht sinnvoller



Eben. Und deshalb sollte man auf solchen Unfug auch nicht weiter eingehen, sondern passend antworten und diese Threads zügig schließen, weil diese unsinnigen Postings einen Rattenschwanz aus Antworten hinter sich herziehen und wochenlang auf Seite 1 stehen.

Gruß wibu


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Mai 2004)

@wibu - 

das nennt man freie Meinung ...


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

@ KatzenHai

Was meinst du, welche Meinung dieser hetzende Unbekannte vertritt, wenn er selbst mal dran glauben muss. 

Gruß wibu


----------



## RAS (26 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Das Zahlungsmittel Dialer lief zunächst einige Monate ganz gut, war neu und - auch deshalb - nicht reguliert. Prompt erkannten Abzocker die gesetzlichen Lücken (besser: den Mangel an Regelungen)



Dies ist - wie schon dargestellt - schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## excideuil (26 Mai 2004)

@Captain Picard,

ich sprach von Straftat, nicht von abgezockt worden sein! Nichts in meine Worte legen, was nicht drin steht!
Auch sprach ich nicht von selbst schuld!

Ich plädiere lediglich auch für Eigenverantwortlichkeit, wenn ich vermeiden möchte, dass mir Ärger ins Haus steht!

Keine Frage, den Betrügern muss das Handwerk gelegt werden, sie bringen das Medium Internet und alle damit in Zusammenhang stehenden Anbieter in Verruf, sorgen bei den Betroffenen für Verdruß, finanzielle Verluste, Stress etc.

Ich plädiere auch nicht für ungezügelte Marktwirtschaft!

Ich plädiere aber dafür, dass das Netz der Sicherheit nicht zu engmaschig ist, weil dadurch die individuelle Freiheit des Einzelnen immer mehr eingeschränkt wird, damit unweigerlich Nichtakzeptanz produziert wird, was kontraproduktiv ist!

@wibu,

nach heutigem Erkenntnisstand wird es mir nicht passieren (DSL, 0190/0900/00-Sperre, Virenwarner Firewall) sicher kann ich natürlich nicht sein 

@katzenhai,

das Beispiel ist aus dem Bekanntenkreis, der Junge ist 23 und tut nichts! Weil er weiß, dass ihn die Eltern bis 27 durchfüttern müssen! Tolles Recht!

excideuil


----------



## wibu (26 Mai 2004)

@excideuil



> nach heutigem Erkenntnisstand wird es mir nicht passieren (DSL, 0190/0900/00-Sperre, Virenwarner Firewall) sicher kann ich natürlich nicht sein



Aber sollte es dich trotzdem erwischen, würdest du anstandslos bezahlen, weil du ja selbst schuld bist und kämst dir auch nicht im geringsten abgezockt vor. Na ja, wer´s glaubt...

Gruß wibu


----------



## KatzenHai (26 Mai 2004)

excideuil schrieb:
			
		

> @katzenhai,
> 
> das Beispiel ist aus dem Bekanntenkreis, der Junge ist 23 und tut nichts! Weil er weiß, dass ihn die Eltern bis 27 durchfüttern müssen! Tolles Recht!



Jau, und mit 27 wird er dann den Sozialsystemen auf der Tasche liegen, also uns allen. Was ich sicherlich auch falsch finde, ebenso wie du.

Aber:
Gesetze und das Recht sind für 80 Millionen Bürger und viele Gäste unseres Landes - was meinst du, wieviele überforderte Eltern ihren Kindern den Hahn zudrehen, ohne dass es hierfür einen rechtlich vernünftigen Grund gibt. Der Gesetzgeber musste sich also für irgendeinen Weg entscheiden - was wie bei jedem Grobraster immer auch Fehler am Rande hervor ruft. Schade, aber bei dieser Größe nicht zu vermeiden.


----------



## Qoppa (26 Mai 2004)

Ich denke, der ganzen "Mehrwertdienst"problematik läßt sich eine wichtige Erkenntnis abgewinnen: der Gegensatz Regulierung (hier im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes) - freier Markt greift letztlich zu kurz. Damit sich überhaupt so etwas wie ein funktionierender Markt entwickeln kann, *braucht es (gesetzliche) Regulierung*, - Regeln, ohne die das freie Spiel von Angebot und Nachfrage nicht  funktionieren kann. Dazu gehört vor allem auch Transparenz, - woran es bei der hier diskutierten Branche am meisten fehlt, - und deswegen ist es geradezu eine _Perversion des Gedankens der freien Marktwirtschaft_, wenn die Dialeranbieter sich darauf berufen. Daneben läuft das Dialergeschäft gerade deswegen (noch), weil an anderer Stelle sehr wohl massiv "reguliert" ist, nämlich bei der Einziehung ihrer angeblichen Forderungen durch die (mitverdienenden) Telekoms. Gäbe es hier nicht die Regelungen automatischer Geldeinzug mit der (meist wieder intransparenten) Telefonrechnung, - also Bezahlung abgekoppelt von der Inanspruchnahme des Angebots, - damit die "Mehrwert"dienste sozusagen angehängt an die völlig anders gearteten Vertragsverhältnisse mit der Telekom, dadurch aber in den Genuß ihrer Durchsetzungsmacht kommend, - einschließlich daran angeschlossenes Mahn- und Inkassowesen, usw. .... 

Das Ganze funktioniert also gerade, weil hier kein Wildwest herrscht. (Sonst müssten sie ja mit der Pistole bei mir vorbeikommen, - und ich hätte die schöne Gelegenheit, ihnen höchstpersönlich eins drauf zu geben ) Dies hier ist *ein verzerrter Markt*, der erst durch eine bessere, nämlich angemessene Regulierung zu einem "freien" werden könnte.


----------



## Moralapostel (26 Mai 2004)

excideuil schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand käme auf die Idee, seine Wohnung, sein Haus, sein Auto unverschlossen zu lassen. Logisch, sagt sich jeder, ich könnte ja beklaut werden! Mal vom verloreren Versicherungsschutz ganz abgesehen!



Nicht 'mal den Satz würde ich stehenlassen, denn Haus, Hof und Auto müssen erst deshalb *regelmäßig *mit Schloß und Riegel gesichert werden, seit der Mißbrauch von Vertrauen *zum Regelfall *geworden ist und die Wertvorstellungen unser Gesellschaft sich nachhaltig negativ verändert haben.

Wenn ich heute höre, daß scheinbar harmlose Inserate (Gebrauchtwagen, Stellenangebote etc.) mit MWD-Nummern zu kostspieligen Fallen werden, dann erklärt das, warum bestimmte Geschäftspraktiken ganzheitlich (unter Inkaufnahme der Mitleidenschaft weißer Schafe) in die Verdammnis geschickt werden müssen. Das bedeutet auch, daß eigentlich die weißen Schafe aus ureigenstem Interesse die schwarzen Schafe selbst bekämpfen müßten (wobei ich auch so meine Schwierigkeiten habe zwischen schmutzigweiß und dunkelgrau zu unterscheiden).

Der Versuch der Regulierung ist in diesem Sinne keine Schikane, sondern eher ein Unterstützungsangebot an die MWD-Anbieter, der es ermöglicht, daß MWD in Teilen überhaupt noch funktioniert. Die Alternative ist die totale Blockade durch den Gesetzgeber oder die Selbstregulierung des Marktes durch Totalverweigerung der Käufer. Da der Gesetzgeber jedoch eine Schutzfunktion hat, greift die erste Option i. d. R. weit bevor der letzte Verbraucher das Gefahrenpotential erkannt hat.



			
				qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ganze funktioniert also gerade, weil hier kein Wildwest herrscht. (Sonst müssten sie ja mit der Pistole bei mir vorbeikommen, - und ich hätte die schöne Gelegenheit, ihnen höchstpersönlich eins drauf zu geben



Genau, da MWDs die Abzocke im Schutze der Anonymität aufziehen und im Verbund mit pseudo-legalen Helferlein organisieren, mangelt es an dieser schönen Gelegenheit und so bleibt nichts anderes übrig als ihnen verbal-juristisch eins d'raufzugeben. Wobei mir eigentlich der "persönliche Kontakt" mit meinem MWD-Anbieter lieber wäre. Dann könnte ich mich direkt für den durchschlagenden Mehrwert bedanken.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

*Mithelfer*



			
				Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> (...)im Verbund mit pseudo-legalen Helferlein organisieren, (...)


Hey, nette Umschreibung fuer die grossen Telkos, insbesondere British Telecom und Deutsche Telekom... Oder zitiere ich dies falsch?
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


PS: ab Herbst bin ich bei sipgate.de, nicht zuletzt wg der Auseinandersetzung mit der T-Com wg eines Dialers...


----------



## dvill (26 Mai 2004)

Hier hält sich ein Thread im falschen Forum auf, der kaum fürs OffTopic taugen würde. Wenn die Einleitung falsch ist, kann aus dem Rest nix werden.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und das, obwohl die Regulierungsbehörde mit der Regstrierung der Rufnummer die Rechtmäßigkeit anerkennt, dann mit der Aberkennung den Netzbetreiber vor wirtschaftliche und juristische Probleme stellt.


Die RegTP nimmt Anträge auf Registrierung entgegen, da wird nichts "anerkannt". Die Vorstellung ist völlig unsinnig.

Die RegTP stellt niemanden "vor wirtschaftliche und juristische Probleme", der zuvor nicht selbst für Gründe gesorgt hat, die seinen zur Registrierung angemeldeten Dialer trotz Konformitätserklärung als unzulässig entlarven.

Wie war hier noch der schöne Titel?

"eigene Verantwortung - Mündigkeit" doch wohl zuerst für Vollkaufleute mit Verstärkung durch Volljuristen vor Kindern, die "Malforlagen" suchen.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand käme auf die Idee, einen Automobilhersteller zu verklagen, weil mit einem von ihm hergestellten Auto z.B. ein Einbruch verübt worden ist.


Weiterer Unsinn.

Wer kommt auf die Idee, einen Telefonanschlussinhaber für Verträge haftbar zu machen, die andere bei Nutzung seines Telefons angeblich schließen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Hier hält sich ein Thread im falschen Forum auf, der kaum fürs OffTopic taugen würde. Wenn die Einleitung falsch ist, kann aus dem Rest nix werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Behörde prüft sehr wohl vor Registrierung. Sie sollten mal in Meschede nachfragen. Viele Dialer werden garnicht erst registriert, wenn dem Registrator was nicht gefällt.
Die Regtp stellt die Anbieter sehr wohl vor juristische Probleme: Auf Anfragen über Unstimmigkeiten der Verf. 54 kommen keine oder sehr spärliche Antworten. Ich frage mich warum?
In den Rücknahmebescheiden kennt man plötzlich sehr wohl die Probleme.
Stellenweise wurde ganz genau zu diesen Problemen Anfragen gestellt. Diese wurden (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht beantwortet.
Da gibt es noch viel aufzuarbeiten, auch vor dem OVG.

Jochen


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

http://www.klostermaier.de/fvgreport/public/syndikusim1.html

...jenseits von Mündig...


----------



## excideuil (26 Mai 2004)

@ wibu,

bitte nenne mir die Stelle, an der ich schrieb, was Du mir in den Mund legen willst!

Vielleicht ist es mir bisher nicht passiert, weil ich Entscheidungen reiflich überlege, das für und wider abwäge, mögliche Risiken abschätze und versuche, zu minimieren.
Was mich nicht sicher macht. 
Freiwillig zahlen würde ich ganz sicher nicht, ob ich mir allerdings abgezockt vorkommen würde, kann ich erst sagen, wenn ein Richter mich zur Zahlung verpflichtet. Und das würde wohl auch von der Urteilsbegründung abhängen!

@Moralapostel,

es mag ja sein, dass es gute alte Zeiten gab, in denen dies nicht nötig war, aber ich kann doch heute nicht die Augen davor verschließen, dass meine Versicherung meine Sorglosigkeit mit Ablehnung meiner Ansprüche quittiert!

@Katzenhai,

keine Ahnung, wieviel Eltern dies tun würden, ich kenne da keine Statistik. Und ob die Eltern überfordert, oder dies ein gesellschaftliches Problem ist, würde sicherlich Seiten füllen.
Aber mal ehrlich, mit 18 ist ein Mensch volljährig, darf wählen, Auto fahren, eine Familie gründen, Schulden machen... Aber Eigenverantwortung zeigen muss er nicht!?


Das Sicherheitsbedürfnis in Deutschland geht mir einfach zu weit. Und das ganz allgemein. Die Dialerproblematik ist halt nur eine von vielen.
Regulierung, ich nenne es Reglementierung, treffen wir jeden Tag.
Kleines Beispiel: An einer Kurve Bundesstraßße xy steht ein Schild: Tempo 70.
Aja, als braver Bundesbürger weiß ich dann, wenn ich Tempo 70 einhalte, komme ich sicher durch die Kurve.
Das stimmt auch, selbst ein ungeübter Fahrer mit einem älteren Modell meistert diese Kurve mit Tempo 70.
Hmm, nur was ist mit neueren Autos, mit geübten Fahren? Die werden sehr bald ausreizen, dass es auch schneller geht.
Da kein Einzelfall verfestigt sich sehr schnell die Erkenntnis, dass, wenn ich die angegebene Geschwindigkeit einhalte, mir nichts passiert!
Welch ein Trugschluß: im Winter, wenn es einmal glatt ist, verunfallt genau oft der, der sich auf die Geschwindigkeitsangaben verläßt, weil er verlernt hat, sich auf die Straßenverhältnisse einzustellen!!!
Trügerische Sicherheit!!

Keine Frage, Dialer-Betroffenen muss geholfen werden, aber ihnen muss auch unmissverständlich klar herübergebracht werden, dass ein Stück Selbstverantwortung auch ihnen obliegt, denn ich habe keinen Bock drauf, dass mein Leben noch mehr reglementiert wird!

excideuil


----------



## Qoppa (27 Mai 2004)

@ excideuil

ich teile Dein Plädoyer für Eigenverantwortung voll und ganz, - aber ich denke, Du hast noch nicht ganz verstanden, worum es hier geht (daher die vielen krummen Beispiele, die die anderen Dir übel nehmen), 
- es geht eben um Methoden, durch die einem (subtil oder bracchial) die Möglichkeit eigener Entscheidung genommen wird. Letztlich um nichts anderes.


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> ... es geht eben um Methoden, durch die einem (subtil oder bracchial) die Möglichkeit eigener Entscheidung genommen wird. Letztlich um nichts anderes.


So, wie hier beschrieben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=56892#56892


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dieser Gelegenheit kann auf ein Phänomen (und das könnte immer mehr um sich greifen) hingewiesen werden, dass die auf den Rechnern vorhandenen Dateien alleine u. U. den Mindestanforderungen des § 43b TKG entsprechen und bei einer Analyse auch ordentlich funktionieren. _Aber _- bei Eintritt des Schadens verhielten sich diese Dateien völlig anders, da sie durch bösartige Scripte, die im Nachhinein nicht mehr am Rechner der Betroffenen nachvollziehbar sind, andersartig gesteuert wurden.


...da erübrigt sich die weitere Diskussion um Verantwortung beim Telefonendkunden. Der ist nämlich nicht selten ein Opfer ausgeklügelter Technologien, die darauf angelegt sind bei eben diesem "Kunden" einen Schaden zu erzeugen und die Bereicherungsabsicht des/der Initiatoren zu erfüllen.


----------



## wibu (27 Mai 2004)

@ excideuil

Ich schrieb:


> Aber sollte es dich trotzdem erwischen, *würdest* du anstandslos bezahlen, weil du ja selbst schuld bist und kämst dir auch nicht im geringsten abgezockt vor. *Na ja, wer´s glaubt*...


Waren alles reine Vermutungen, die du ja selbst entrkäftet hast.
Du schriebst:


> Freiwillig zahlen würde ich ganz sicher nicht, ob ich mir allerdings abgezockt vorkommen würde, kann ich erst sagen, wenn ein Richter mich zur Zahlung verpflichtet. Und das würde wohl auch von der Urteilsbegründung abhängen!



Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Qoppa schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Aber leider wird in Deutschland nicht mehr zwischen "Solchen" und "Solchen" unterschieden. Man streitet sich hier lieber um die "Größe" der Schrift im Zustimmungsfenster und vergisst dabei, dass es Dialer mit o.g. Technologien gibt. Lieber vergrault man den Rest der Anbieter ebenfalls ins Ausland.

Jochen


----------



## jupp11 (27 Mai 2004)

Find ich bemerkenswert, wie der gute Jochen hier offen zugibt, daß wenn nicht er selber ,
so doch seine  "Mitstreiter" ganz offen auf die betrügerische Auslandsdialertour 
setzen. Soviel zu dem Herrn, der hier was von Selbstverantwortung und Mündigkeit faselt.
Entweder hat er oder kann er nicht begreifen, welches kriminelle Potential da schlummert,
dem der Normalverbraucher ohne Regulierung hilflos ausgeliefert wäre. 

j.


----------



## wibu (27 Mai 2004)

Jochen schrieb:


> Die Behörde prüft sehr wohl vor Registrierung. Sie sollten mal in Meschede nachfragen. Viele Dialer werden garnicht erst registriert, wenn dem Registrator was nicht gefällt.



Vermutlich meint Jochen, dass viele Dialer gar nicht erst registriert werden, wenn der Dialer den gesetzlichen Vorgaben nicht entspricht. Alles andere wäre ja Behördenwillkür. Aber ich kann gerne mal in Meschede nachfragen, wie dort gearbeitet wird. Ist nicht weit.

Gruß wibu


----------



## RAS (27 Mai 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die RegTP nimmt Anträge auf Registrierung entgegen, da wird nichts "anerkannt". Die Vorstellung ist völlig unsinnig.
> [...]



Die Probleme hat letztendlich der Verbraucher - und auf den kommt es an -, weil sich die Netzbetreiber, allen voran die DTAG, auf die Registrierung und die damit angeblich verbundene Rechtmäßigkeit des Dialers berufen. Dies mag zwar "unsinnig" sein, entspricht aber leider der aktuellen Praxis. Dass die Registrierung in Wahrheit kein Zeichen für die Rechtmäßigkeit darstellt, mögen die Besucher dieses Forums wissen - der Grossteil der dt. Endverbraucher weiß es jedoch nicht.



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterer Unsinn.
> Wer kommt auf die Idee, einen Telefonanschlussinhaber für Verträge haftbar zu machen, die andere bei Nutzung seines Telefons angeblich schließen?
> Dietmar Vill



Der Gesetzgeber; vgl. § 16 TKV.


----------



## dvill (27 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Behörde prüft sehr wohl vor Registrierung. Sie sollten mal in Meschede nachfragen. Viele Dialer werden garnicht erst registriert, wenn dem Registrator was nicht gefällt.
> Die Regtp stellt die Anbieter sehr wohl vor juristische Probleme: Auf Anfragen über Unstimmigkeiten der Verf. 54 kommen keine oder sehr spärliche Antworten. Ich frage mich warum?
> In den Rücknahmebescheiden kennt man plötzlich sehr wohl die Probleme.
> Stellenweise wurde ganz genau zu diesen Problemen Anfragen gestellt. Diese wurden (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht beantwortet.
> Da gibt es noch viel aufzuarbeiten, auch vor dem OVG.


Unsinn bleibt Unsinn, auch wenn er wiederholt wird.

Die Registrierung ist *kein* Qualitätssiegel und die Registrierenden bleiben für ihren Dialer und seine Rechtsgültigkeit voll verantwortlich.

Die Behörde prüft Daten auf Plausibilität und stichprobenhaft möglicherweise einige Eigenschaften, vielleicht bei auffällig gewordenen Registrierern auch etwas mehr, was zu wünschen wäre. Dennoch ist eine erfolgte Registrierung kein Freibrief.

Nach der Verfügung 54 können ohne Schwierigkeiten einwandfreie Dialer erstellt werden. Schwierigkeiten tauchen nur dann auf, wenn die Grenze der Zulässigkeit nach unten mit größtmöglichem Trickreichtum ausgereizt werden soll. Diese Probierstrategie verlangt *"eigene Verantwortung - Mündigkeit"* von Tricksern.

Fragen, die vor dem OVG aufzuarbeiten sind, müssen wir hier nicht wissen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (27 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Man streitet sich hier lieber um die "Größe" der Schrift im Zustimmungsfenster und vergisst dabei, dass es Dialer mit o.g. Technologien gibt. Lieber vergrault man den Rest der Anbieter ebenfalls ins Ausland.


Man streitet hier nicht über Schriftgrößen, sondern weist Geschädigte darauf hin, dass es immer noch Dialer gibt, die die Minimalanforderungen bezüglich erforderlicher Schriftgrößen nicht erfüllen. Das ist etwas anderes. Ein Dialer muss schon mit ausreichender Deutlichkeit einige Pflichtangaben bringen, wenn er denn zulässig sein soll. Dialer unterhalb der Minimalanforderungen haben in der Registrierungsdatenbank keinen Platz und sind auf Abruf.

Die Drohung mit der Tarnadresse im Ausland ist selten hohl. Wer hier Regelungen eines fairen Ausgleichs zwischen Verbraucher- und Anbieterinteressen als "Einengung" empfindet und mit einer ausländischen Tarnadresse droht, dokumentiert genau die Geisteshaltung, die das Bild der Branche so fahl erscheinen lässt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aaron (27 Mai 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Drohung mit der Tarnadresse im Ausland ist selten hohl.



Lol... Potentielle Gesellschaften, welche dies machen (werden) besorgen sich keine "Tarnadresse", sondern verlagen alle Aktivitäten ins Ausland.
Und das fuer einen Bruchteil des Preises, den sie bei der Gruendung hier in .de getätigt haben.


----------



## Smigel (27 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja das Hauptgeschäft wird in einem Briefkasten im Ausland geführt, und in Deutschland sitzt höchstens noch ne Zweigstelle.


----------



## dvill (27 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Lol... Potentielle Gesellschaften, welche dies machen (werden) besorgen sich keine "Tarnadresse", sondern verlagen alle Aktivitäten ins Ausland.
> Und das fuer einen Bruchteil des Preises, den sie bei der Gruendung hier in .de getätigt haben.


Dunkel bleibt der Rede Sinn ...

Bisher war die Rede von seriösen Geschäftsleuten, die in Deutschland angeblich nicht genügend viel verdienen könnten, wenn sie sich an Gesetze halten müssten. Wenn diese Typen alle Aktivitäten ins Ausland verlagern würden, wäre das eine zufriedenstellende Lösung des Problems.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herr Vill will es nicht begreifen. Hier droht keiner mit Tarnadressen. Wir sprechen uns in einem Jahr (Mai2005). Ich möchte hier nicht unken - aber: Wenn es so weitergeht : ( Ständiges Zweifeln und seitenlange Beschwerden über die 3-4 verbliebenen Anbieter hier in DE - Im Mai 2005 wird es keinen deutschen Dialeranbieter mehr geben - Alle "Mehrwerte" werden über SAT - Insel - HFM Modelle gebillt. 
Leider haben diese Leute weniger Skrupel mit Windowlöchersuchenden Autoeinwahl-Selbstlöschern.
Einziger Ausweg: Es gibt definitv kein Einwahlinternet mehr. Alle Wählverbindungsmöglichkeiten müssen getrennt werden. DSL ist dann wohl die einzige Alternative. 
Siehe Schweiz: Nach dem Verbot der inländischen Dialerszene, hat die Schweit jetzt das absolute Kaos: Bakom hat zig tausende Beschwerden mit Auslandsrufnummern. Kann nicht mehr sperren. Kann nicht mehr regulieren. Aus Ende Vorbei. Supergelaufen für den Verbraucher. Bald wird man von der Schweiz wohl nicht mehr ins Ausland anrufen können. Alle Vorwahlen wech.
Auf was ich hinaus will: Anstatt sich auf die echten Abzocker zu stürzen (diverse 069-0180-Anruf-Inkasso-Mahn-Modelle), postet man hier seitanlang über "aus dem deutschen Festnetz" und " 10Punkt nicht Pixel".
Völlig am Problem vorbei. Motivation: Die Leute kann ich treffen, ärgern und anscheißen. Die Leute aus ES, RU, usw eben nicht.

In diesem Sinne: Last uns das Internet in DE abschalten.......

Jochen


----------



## Smigel (27 Mai 2004)

@Jochen

GÄÄHN

Gibts mal was neues?


----------



## jupp11 (27 Mai 2004)

@Jochen

begreifst  du eigentlich, wie lächerlich du dich mit deinem Aufruf machst , zur Arterhaltung 
der in Deutschland bedrohten Rasse der (Adjektiv nach Belieben einsetzbar) Minderwertbetreiber, 
mit dem Hinweis , daß dann  die  Schakale aus dem Ausland über die Grenze wildern. 

Mein Gott, für wie blöd hältst du eigentlich die Leser dieses Forums, insbesondere die, 
die genau dieses Forum gesucht und gefunden haben, weil sie sich abgezockt fühlen.
Die, die hier länger posten und lesen  , wissen eh, was sie von dem Anonymous "Jochen" 
zu halten haben,.

j.

PS: 





			
				Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> @Jochen
> 
> GÄÄHN
> 
> Gibts mal was neues?



dito *gäääähn*


----------



## sascha (27 Mai 2004)

> Bakom hat zig tausende Beschwerden mit Auslandsrufnummern.



Die Zahl der bei der BAKOM aufgelaufenen Beschwerden über Auslands-Dialer ist aktuell im unteren zweistelligen Bereich.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> @Jochen
> 
> GÄÄHN
> 
> Gibts mal was neues?



Genau die Reaktion, die ich erwartet habe. Aber zum Glück wird dieses Forum immer aktuell bleiben. Nächstes Jahr halt nur mit Übersetzungstools.

Jochen


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Bakom hat zig tausende Beschwerden mit Auslandsrufnummern.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Zahl der bei der BAKOM aufgelaufenen Beschwerden über Auslands-Dialer ist aktuell im unteren zweistelligen Bereich.



Stimmt. Pro Stunde. Fragen Sie mal Herrn Schützl.

Jochen


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> @Jochen
> 
> begreifst  du eigentlich, wie lächerlich du dich mit deinem Aufruf machst , zur Arterhaltung
> der in Deutschland bedrohten Rasse der (Adjektiv nach Belieben einsetzbar) Minderwertbetreiber,
> mit dem Hinweis , daß dann  die  Schakale aus dem Ausland über die Grenze wildern.



Wieso "dann". Das ist REAL. 

Jochen


----------



## jupp11 (27 Mai 2004)

j.


----------



## dvill (27 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sprechen uns in einem Jahr (Mai2005). Ich möchte hier nicht unken - aber: Wenn es so weitergeht : ( Ständiges Zweifeln und seitenlange Beschwerden über die 3-4 verbliebenen Anbieter hier in DE - Im Mai 2005 wird es keinen deutschen Dialeranbieter mehr geben


Ist das ein Versprechen?


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anstatt sich auf die echten Abzocker zu stürzen (diverse 069-0180-Anruf-Inkasso-Mahn-Modelle), postet man hier seitanlang über "aus dem deutschen Festnetz" und " 10Punkt nicht Pixel".


Echte Abzocker sind die, die durch das Interesse von Kindern für Malvorlagen kräftig Kasse machen. Die Forderungen von 30 Euro Pauschaltarif für wenige Sekunden Verbindungszeit werden unbarmherzig eingefordert. Wer Geschäfte mit geringen Ungenauigkeiten seiner Kunden macht, sollte seine eigenen Pflichten besonders genau einhalten.

Die Auslandsdialer sind auf Dauer kein Markt. Selbstwählverkehr zu diesen Inselstaaten wird nicht benötigt. Das wird zentral abgeklemmt.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Sinne: Last uns das Internet in DE abschalten.......


Völliger Unsinn.

Das Problem ist nicht das Internet, sondern fragwürdige Angebote für Internetneulinge. Das Netz läuft weiter, aber den Missbrauch schalten wir ab.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## galdikas (27 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Im Mai 2005 [werden] alle "Mehrwerte" werden über SAT - Insel - HFM Modelle gebillt. [...] Einziger Ausweg: Es gibt definitv kein Einwahlinternet mehr.



Wäre es nicht einfacher,  bei Anwahlen solcher Rufnummern grundsätzlich wieder die herkömmliche Beweislastregel anzuwenden? Ein TK-Unternehmen, das allein bei Einwahl schon Verbindungen zu solchen angewählten Nummern herstellt, muß seinerseits beweisen, daß die Anwahl nicht ungewollt geschah, wenn es für seine (voreilige?) Verbindungsherstellung eine Vergütung vom Anschlußinhaber möchte.

gal.


----------



## dotshead (27 Mai 2004)

Kann eine TK-Firma erkennen, ob die Einwahl via PC oder via Telefon passiert? Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Mai 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Kann eine TK-Firma erkennen, ob die Einwahl via PC oder via Telefon passiert? Würde mich interessieren.



Dito, mich auch, ich würde mal auf vermuten auf Grund Restkenntnisse  der Vermittlungstechnik : nein.....


j.


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Kann eine TK-Firma erkennen, ob die Einwahl via PC oder via Telefon passiert?


Ja - im Umkehrschluss könnte es bedeuten, dass Anwahlen zum Welt4-Tarif (oder auch schon 3) auf eine Technologie umgelenkt werden könnte, die der früheren Handvermittlung ähnlich ist, damit wäre es vorbei mit der Sauerei. Fragt mich aber bitte nicht, wie das geht - die Fachausdrücke kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Counselor (27 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Vill will es nicht begreifen. Hier droht keiner mit Tarnadressen. Wir sprechen uns in einem Jahr (Mai2005). Ich möchte hier nicht unken - aber: Wenn es so weitergeht : ( Ständiges Zweifeln und seitenlange Beschwerden über die 3-4 verbliebenen Anbieter hier in DE - Im Mai 2005 wird es keinen deutschen Dialeranbieter mehr geben - Alle "Mehrwerte" werden über SAT - Insel - HFM Modelle gebillt.


Euch Dialerfuzzies muß das Wasser zum Hals stehen. Auf Dauer werden auch die Geschäftsmodelle der HFM und SAT-Insel-Quatsch keine Chance haben. Kuck dir doch einfach mal an, was sich auf dem Browsermarkt tut. Der Internet Explorer ist von MS ein gutes Stück weiterentwickelt worden. In wenigen Wochen wird er zB einen Popupblocker bekommen (Mario aus M wird wieder weniger Umsatz machen) und die Autoinstallation von Malware wie Auslandsdialer wird durch diverse Änderungen im IE und in WinXP schwerer werden (zB prozessorbasiertes Markieren von Speicherstellen als non-executable).

Viele Firmen beginnen PCs und Laptops sicherheitstechnisch nachzurüsten. Auch da wird es also für die Dialeristen ungleich schwerer werden.

Daher verstehe ich, dass unser Jochen die Torschlusspanik bekommt...


----------



## dotshead (27 Mai 2004)

*[OT] Nee is klar*



			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Dauer werden auch die Geschäftsmodelle der HFM und SAT-Insel-Quatsch keine Chance haben. Kuck dir doch einfach mal an, was sich auf dem Browsermarkt tut. Der Internet Explorer ist von MS ein gutes Stück weiterentwickelt worden. In wenigen Wochen wird er zB einen Popupblocker bekommen (Mario aus M wird wieder weniger Umsatz machen) und die Autoinstallation von Malware wie Auslandsdialer wird durch diverse Änderungen im IE und in WinXP schwerer werden (zB prozessorbasiertes Markieren von Speicherstellen als non-executable).



*SCNR* Und die Sicherheitsinitiative von MS letztes Jahr hat auch voll gegriffen (ups dieses Jahr gibt es soviel Viren und Würmer wie niemals zuvor) Und ein sicherer IE wird  wahrscheinlich genauso in wenigen Wochen erscheinen wie GNU/Hurd nächstes Jahr.


----------



## technofreak (27 Mai 2004)

Es wäre wünschenswert , diesen Thread nicht in eine nichtsagende  M$ Anmache verkommen zu lassen. 
Daß Linux als Allheilmittel gilt, haben wir nun schon bis zum Erbrechen gelesen. 

tf


----------



## Counselor (27 Mai 2004)

*Re: [OT] Nee is klar*



			
				dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> *SCNR* Und die Sicherheitsinitiative von MS letztes Jahr hat auch voll gegriffen (ups dieses Jahr gibt es soviel Viren und Würmer wie niemals zuvor).


Mag sein. Die Würmer kamen nach Erscheinen der Patches.





> Und ein sicherer IE wird  wahrscheinlich genauso in wenigen Wochen erscheinen wie GNU/Hurd nächstes Jahr.


Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe: Von GNU/Hurd gibt es bereits eine Installationsanleitung; wer es sich zutraut, kann das Windows XP Service Pack 2 in der RC 1 Version ausprobieren:
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/winxppro/maintain/sp2predl.mspx

Leichter wird es für Dialerfuzzies damit nicht...


----------



## dotshead (27 Mai 2004)

@TF

Wer hat hier was von Linux geschrieben?

Es ging um die Aussage der nächste IE wird sicher.  Das wurde bis jetzt von jedem Patch oder Version vom IE behauptet. 

@counselor

Mir geht es nicht darum MS zu bashen, sondern darum, dass dieses System für Otto-Normal-Verbraucher (also  der normal-user) der dieses Produkt im Laden mit seinem 
PC kauft, offen wie ein Scheunentor ist. Das ich MS aus noch ganz anderen Gründen ablehne, gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## technofreak (27 Mai 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat hier was von Linux geschrieben?


 das war vorbeugend , soll ich alle Postings auflisten,  wo mit der
"Wunderwaffe" Linux gestrunzt  wird? (die fast ausnahmslos aus einer Feder stammen) 

tf

PS: für "Otto Normalo" ist Linux völlig sinnlos


----------



## Counselor (27 Mai 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging um die Aussage der nächste IE wird sicher.


Zur Klarstellung: Es gibt keinen 'nächsten IE', sondern eine Weiterentwicklung, die es erschwert, Malware zu installieren.


> Mir geht es nicht darum MS zu bashen, sondern darum, dass dieses System für Otto-Normal-Verbraucher (also  der normal-user) der dieses Produkt im Laden mit seinem PC kauft, offen wie ein Scheunentor ist.


Einige dieser Scheunentore sind künftig zu (schon dadurch, dass die Firewall standardmäßig jetzt an ist). Die Einzelheiten führen aber zu weit.


----------



## excideuil (27 Mai 2004)

richtig dotshead,

und wird es auch nicht geben, kann es gar nicht, absolute Sicherheit gibt es nicht!

... und die Linux- User können wohl nur so lange lachen, bis ihr Betriebssystem eine Bedeutung bekommt!

Aber zurück zum Thema!

Ich habe mir nochmal das Urteil BGH III ZR 96/03 angesehen. Ein Punkt macht mich etwas entsetzt: wenn selbst eine hohe Telefonrechnung mit Verbindungsentgelten über 0190/0900, die ich mir nicht erklären kann, obwohl ich weiß, dass ich über das Internet Programme lade, diese installiere, aber dies immer noch kein Indiz für Mißbrauch ist, ja was denn dann?

Das Risiko trägt der Netztbetreiber. Gut, er wird es tun, wenn die Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung stimmt. 
Angesichts der Vielzahl der Dialer und der noch viel höheren Anzahl von Internetseiten, auf denen er angeboten wird, ist es wohl unmöglich, zu prüfen, ob der Anbieter sich an die Spielregeln hält, selbst wenn, wäre es eine Prüfung für den Augenblick.

Es ist daher wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit, dass Mehrwertdienstzugänge grundsätzlich gesperrt sind, es sei denn, der Kunde besteht darauf und übernimmt das Risiko.

Die Frage, ob Telefon- oder Internet-verbindungen technisch unterscheidbar sind, interessiert mich auch, mache mich da mal schlau, aber erst nach Pfingsten.

excideuil


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

excideuil schrieb:



> Es ist daher wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit, dass Mehrwertdienstzugänge grundsätzlich gesperrt sind, es sei denn, der Kunde besteht darauf und übernimmt das Risiko.



Das wäre wünschenswert!


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> excideuil schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine Reihe von lokalen Providern (leider nicht das jroße T  ) sperrt standardmäßig alle Mehrwertnummern
und gibt diese nur auf schriftlichen Antrag frei. Was ist  dagegen einzuwenden?

cp


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Gleiche Einwende wie gegen schriftlliche Anträge auf z.b. Betreten des nächsten Aldi oder Nutzung des örtlichen Badesees oder Nutzung (Lesen) des Computerbetrugsforums.

Richard


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Einwende mit Absicht ohne ä.

Richard


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gleiche Einwende wie gegen schriftlliche Anträge auf z.b. Betreten des
> nächsten Aldi oder Nutzung des örtlichen Badesees oder Nutzung (Lesen) des Computerbetrugsforums.



Hirnriss pur 

.


----------



## galdikas (28 Mai 2004)

excideuil schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist daher wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit, dass Mehrwertdienstzugänge grundsätzlich gesperrt sind, es sei denn, der Kunde besteht darauf und übernimmt das Risiko.



Welches Freischaltungs-Risiko?

Weshalb soll der freigeschaltete Kunde dem Netzbetreiber das Risiko abnehmen müssen, daß der für Verbindungsherstellungen zu Anschlüssen bei ungewollt dialerveranalassten Mehrwertrufnummer-Anwahlen vom Anschlußkunden keine(n) Mehrwertvergütung(santeil) des Diensteanbieters aus einem zwischen Anschlußkunde und Dialerbetrüger nicht geschlossenen Mehrwert-Vertrag einziehen kann, obwohl er dem Anschluß-Piraten schon den versprochenen (Beute-)Anteil überwiesen hat?

gal.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 Mai 2004)

excideuil schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist daher wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit, dass Mehrwertdienstzugänge grundsätzlich gesperrt sind, es sei denn, der Kunde besteht darauf und übernimmt das Risiko.


Das wird nur dann passieren, wenn die Mitverdiener (T-Com, British Telecom, Colt, Intelegence) gesetzlich dazu gezwungen werden. Die haben nämlich keinerlei Interesse daran, Missbrauch zu unterbinden, da dann Umsatz verloren geht, und machen sich effektiv zum Erfüllungsgehilfen auch bei betrügerischen Dialern (siehe Matlock etc). Andererseits ist das "Zahlungsmittel Mehrwertnummern" auch so schon hinreichend in Verruf gekommen, das es eigentlich langfristig meiner Meinung nach keine Perspektive hat.



> Die Frage, ob Telefon- oder Internet-verbindungen technisch unterscheidbar sind, interessiert mich auch, mache mich da mal schlau, aber erst nach Pfingsten.


Interessanter Punkt. Aus zwei Ansätzen heraus. 

-Telefonleitungen haben nur eine sehr begrenzte Bandbreite (bis 2-3000 Hz, wenn ich mich nicht irre). Um 56kBit/sec herauszuquetschen, muss in erheblichem Umfang in die Trickkiste gegriffen werden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass mit Minimalaufwand das Frequenzspektrum einer Datenübertragung von der eines Telefonats unterschieden werden könnte, da die Energie des Signals im ganzen Frequenzbereich wesentlich breiter verteilt sein muss. Das ist u.a. an der Komprimierbarkeit zu sehen (GSM, das Verfahren zur Komprimierung der Sprache bei Handies laeuft mit 9kBit/sec)

-Noch interessanter ist die Norm V.8 der ITU, mit der Modems die Geschwindigkeit der Übertragung aushandeln. Dazu werden feste Frequenzen benutzt. Ein paar Bandfilter für wenige Cent, und es gibt keinen Connect der Modems!

Bei ISDN kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber da sollte das Ganze ebenso simpel zu realisieren sein. D.h., technisch ist ein Unterbinden von Modems auf Auslands- und nicht 09009 Nummern durchaus moeglich.
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Aaron (28 Mai 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Weshalb soll der freigeschaltete Kunde dem Netzbetreiber das Risiko abnehmen müssen, daß der für Verbindungsherstellungen zu Anschlüssen bei ungewollt dialerveranalassten Mehrwertrufnummer-Anwahlen vom Anschlußkunden keine(n) Mehrwertvergütung(santeil) des Diensteanbieters aus einem zwischen Anschlußkunde und Dialerbetrüger nicht geschlossenen Mehrwert-Vertrag einziehen kann, obwohl er dem Anschluß-Piraten schon den versprochenen (Beute-)Anteil überwiesen hat?



Ich glaube, weil in China ein Sack Reis umgefallen ist. Ich bin mir da aber nicht so sicher.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, weil in China ein Sack Reis umgefallen ist. Ich bin mir da aber nicht so sicher.



Da hat mir einer Deiner letzten Beitraege besser gefallen und war passender.



			
				Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das war jetzt erstmal mein letzter Beitrag hier im Forum. Ich hab keine Zeit fuer so etwas... hat aber Spass gemacht  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Sack ist in Hongkong umgefallen, mensch, dass du immer alles durcheinander bringen musst...

cj


----------



## Qoppa (28 Mai 2004)

Ich glaube, in  der gegenwärtigen Situation sollten manche darauf achten, daß sie nicht von den massenhaft umfallenden Säcken mitgerissen werden ..........


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Mai 2004)

http://feisar.de/content/gfx_de_breakingnews.html

Ist gar nicht ungefährlich, so ein Sack Reis. Kann weite Kreise ziehen, wenn´s dem Falschen vor die Füße fällt.


----------



## Qoppa (28 Mai 2004)

@ HDUS

ich hatte eigentlich eher an andere Säcke gedacht (Saftsäcke, Sausäcke ...), - ich halte auch schon inne, damit ihr nicht editieren müsst.


----------



## technofreak (28 Mai 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> @ HDUS
> 
> ich hatte eigentlich eher an andere Säcke gedacht (Saftsäcke, Sausäcke ...), - ich halte auch schon inne, damit ihr nicht editieren müsst.



Das ist doch schon gesellschaftsfähig, sogar in der TV Werbung für einen Provider : Sackgesicht    

tf


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Mai 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte eigentlich eher an andere Säcke gedacht (Saftsäcke, Sausäcke ...), - ich halte auch schon inne, damit ihr nicht editieren müsst.



Lass uns ein Spiel draus machen! Dudelsack...


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Mai 2004)

Sackgesicht

(ich hab da eines vor augen ...)


----------



## technofreak (28 Mai 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Sackgesicht
> 
> (ich hab da eines vor augen ...)



gildet nicht , schon gepostet   

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=57344#57344


			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch schon gesellschaftsfähig, sogar in der TV Werbung für einen Provider : Sackgesicht


----------



## [email protected] (29 Mai 2004)

Kartoffelsack. :holy:


----------

